# En kusursuz cinayet;  Birinin yaşama sevincini öldürmektir



## Mariachristina

Iyi akşamlar  I think I know, ama emin değilim. Does it mean something like " the perfect murder; killing the joy of living " 
Teşekkür ederim


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

The most impeccable murder is the slaughter of Someone's joy of living

)


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Or ))

The perfect murder is the killing of the joy of living.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

I would like just to add to the _perfect_ translation of Rime that of course here by saying 'kusursuz = impeccable, perfect', this kind of murder is not appreciated
but  it means just  the inverse and in the meaning of : the absolute and definitive murder is ... ( for showing that killing one's joy of life is the worst and
the most disagreeable kind of murder)

İyi çeviriler !


----------



## Mariachristina

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> I would like just to add to the _perfect_ translation of Rime that of course here by saying 'kusursuz = impeccable, perfect', this kind of murder is not appreciated
> but  it means just  the inverse and in the meaning of : the absolute and definitive murder is ... ( for showing that killing one's joy of life is the worst and
> the most disagreeable kind of murder)
> 
> İyi çeviriler !


Çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Or ))
> 
> The perfect murder is the killing of the joy of living.


Thanks a million


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> I would like just to add to the _perfect_ translation of Rime that of course here by saying 'kusursuz = impeccable, perfect', this kind of murder is not appreciated
> but  it means just  the inverse and in the meaning of : the absolute and definitive murder is ... ( for showing that killing one's joy of life is the worst and
> the most disagreeable kind of murder)
> 
> İyi çeviriler !



Thank You for your Compliment,

Ms. Gemmenita


----------

